# What exactly is this ?



## Dog (6 Apr 2004)

Being a 'power tool' user I've not dabbled in hand tools much but after buying a box of old tools from a sale the following was right at the bottom but I'm not sure what it is and if you know, which of course you will, can you tell me a little bit about it. Thank you  




http://www.uploadit.org/7dogsplus1/Image3.jpg

http://www.uploadit.org/7dogsplus1/Image4.jpg

*Edited because of Image size, to view images click on the Links*


----------



## DaveL (6 Apr 2004)

Well its a newer version of Alf's avatar





I am no expert but I would be quite pleased to find something like that a box of old tools.  It looks like a quick clean and you have a user :lol:
Its a plane used for cutting groves or moldings on timber. Are there any more blades in the box?


----------



## Dog (6 Apr 2004)

No more blades or anything other than what you see, as for the other tools in box, bought 'as seen', calipers, brass grease gun, lots of stuff like that but no blades :wink:


----------



## Steve (7 Apr 2004)

Dave's right - it's definitely a grooving plane. Looks in pretty good shape too! Howcome I never find old boxes of gear like this? Whenever I visit a boot fair or whatever, all that's left is the cr#p. 
Mind you Dog, be careful. The neander virus will start to take hold, and you'll find yourself enjoying the simple pleasures of using hand tools, which gets extremely addictive. I'm currently taking counselling sessions meself - but I think it's got a hold. My brow is getting heavier, my upper body strength increasing, I grunt a lot more than I used to and find myself feeling far more 'tribal' in the sense of an innate feeling of superiority over those who can't seem to work without being plugged in.

Eventually, you could even end up like Alf.

Just a well-intentioned word of caution, you understand. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## Alf (7 Apr 2004)

Yep, definitely a plough or combination plane. Not exactly a looker... but I believe they're pretty functional. Can't tell from the pics, but is there a depth stop anywhere? Without one it's rather less functional.  Trouble is I don't really know alot about the modern ones like this  but it doesn't seem to have any depth adjustment, despite the notch in the blade for it. For more cutters you can do one of three things:

1. Get some secondhand from tool dealers
2. Get some new (assuming they still have 'em) from here
3. Buy some GFS and make your own.

In use make sure the cutter is *sharp*, the fence is parallel and start from a couple of inches in from the far end, take a cut, move back a bit, take another cut etc until you're doing the whole length. This makes a groove that guides the nose of the plane for the rest of the cut see? Enjoy the ride down The Slope, won'tcha? :wink: 



Steve":3shigshs said:


> Eventually, you could even end up like Alf.


But only if you're really lucky...  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## blurk99 (7 Apr 2004)

It probably used to look something like this...

http://www.itslondon.co.uk/ITSLondonSit ... 112250.htm

but that's not a great picture and you can't see the detail of the depth adjuster mentioned above, i've got one of these and if i have have the time i can photograph it and post the picture up here


----------



## Dog (7 Apr 2004)

Thanks for all the info. I look forward to doing it up and having a go at 'using' a handtool :wink:


----------



## Bean (8 Apr 2004)

Dog 
I was fortunate to pick up a combination Plane a Record this time though, and in its box with all of the blades, plus a bonus router plane.
But you dont often find goodies like these.

Enjoy your plane they can be great fun as compared to the tailed devils


Bean


----------



## Jim (9 Apr 2004)

I have one, not exactlly the same but a rebate plane non the less.
Mine belonged to my dad (god rest his soul) and was recently valued at over £600 including a full set of original blades (they are about £400 new now) so look after it.
If anyone wants to see it I could post a pic.


----------



## Dog (9 Apr 2004)

I'd like to see a pic, sounds very interesting Jim.


----------



## Dog (9 Apr 2004)

Here's a couple of new pics.

http://www.uploadit.org/7dogsplus1/Top.jpg

http://www.uploadit.org/7dogsplus1/Underside.jpg


----------



## DaveL (9 Apr 2004)

Dog,

Looking at the underside picture, I think that the depth stop is there, currently hard up against the sole of the plane. This is good.  

If it where mine, I would give the screws a soak with plus gas, well thats showing my age, doubt you can still buy the stuff, used to swear by it on my old BSA :twisted: OK try some WD40 then try to slacken them and see if that is the depth stop. Post us another picture of your progress :wink:


----------



## Dog (9 Apr 2004)

I'll give it a good soaking in WD40 tomorrow, just bought a gallon of the stuff so that'll do nicely for this particular task and I'll post more pics as I uncover what is there and what isn't. One of the fence (?) adjustment screws is missing but no doubt I'll come across one on my travels


----------



## Alf (10 Apr 2004)

Jim, I'll add a "yes, please" to the photo request.  

Dog, you've got a lot of luvverly rust removal to do there.  I agree with Dave, looks like the depth stop is there. Can't see what's holding it though; pesky modern designs. :wink: I don't want to put you off, but the missing screw _may_ be more of a problem than you think. Stanley had an unhappy knack of using non-standard threads, so you're best bet is to hope it's sufficiently new to have something a little less unusual. If worse comes to worse, you can always re-tap anyway.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Dog (10 Apr 2004)

And so it continues...After a day soaking in WD40 I have removed the fence and I think found the Depth Stop, see pic link.

http://www.uploadit.org/7dogsplus1/Depth-Stop.jpg

The other pic shows a plate that is secured via two bolts. There is only one plate but either there is provision to move it to the other side or there should be another plate which is missing ?

http://www.uploadit.org/7dogsplus1/Plate.jpg


----------



## DaveL (10 Apr 2004)

OK, my view, I'll let Alf correct me if I'm wrong :? 

The bit you have labeled as plate1 is the depth stop, the difference in height of this to the cutting edge of the blade is how deep the groove will end up.
I will be quite honest and I don't know what function the bit you have labeled as the depth stop serves  because looking at it, its below the cutting depth of the blade. Alf give your expert opinion please 8)


----------



## Alf (10 Apr 2004)

Dunno about expert; like I said, if it was an older one I'd be laughing.  

Anyway, I agree the "plate" is the depth stop. I'm afraid I really have no idea if it came with a second stop. Looking at the pic I can sort of convince myself that it might fit on the other side if you spun it round 180 degs. Worth a try at any rate. 

The other bit is the nicker, or scoring blade. You set that just below the level of the skate when cutting _across_ the grain in order to cleanly sever the fibres before the iron comes along and ploughs them up. It performs the same function as the scoring blade on a high-end panel saw, if that helps the powertool enthusiasts.  I would have expected there to be one on the other side too, but perhaps not..

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Dog (10 Apr 2004)

Thanks for the correction, it's good to know what I'm looking at  The 'depth stop' is moveable to the otherside and fully adjustable via the two threaded bolts. There is no provision for another 'nicker' that I can find.

Thanks all.

Jim, looking forward to seeing your picture


----------



## DaveL (11 Apr 2004)

dog,

Take a look here


----------



## Alf (11 Apr 2004)

50 quid?! That'll be the day... :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Apr 2004)

Hey Alf give him a bell he'll prolly give it to you, to add to your collection. I heard you were a bit of a blagger :lol:


----------



## Alf (12 Apr 2004)

Blagger?! I think not.  I may possibly concede I tend to bargain in a firm manner, mind you.  But what d'you want me to do? Cut my own throat? :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## DaveL (12 Apr 2004)

Alf":yw4qu1le said:


> But what d'you want me to do? Cut my own throat? :lol:



Middle name of Dibbler :wink:


----------



## Alf (12 Apr 2004)

DaveL":33twa7vv said:


> Middle name of Dibbler :wink:


Planes inna bun...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Apr 2004)

Sorry spose blagger is a bit strong a word  on another note i found amongst me tools a very nice No 50 complete with all the cutters in mint cond must have belonged to my grandad


----------



## Jim (16 Apr 2004)

Been away for a week on hols so will post pic asap.


----------



## Dog (28 Apr 2004)

Thanks for link Dave. It was relisted: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 3287582935 but still didn't sell 

Better nick than mine but I've found a supplier of PlusGas which is helping free it up a bit better than WD40 and I'm hoping to nickle plate it. Will post a pic once I get around to doing it


----------



## DaveL (29 Apr 2004)

Dog":3udpf73h said:


> Thanks for link Dave. It was relisted: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 3287582935 but still didn't sell


Well I am not surprised look what someone got for £49, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2395296337


Dog":3udpf73h said:


> I've found a supplier of PlusGas which is helping free it up a bit better than WD40 and I'm hoping to nickle plate it. Will post a pic once I get around to doing it


Good, I have a Lewin that I need to derust, I would like it to look like the one on Ebay, but it will need some work! :? I don't have the leaflet, but I do have the cutters and box


----------



## Dog (29 Apr 2004)

http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail.asp?productID=7973 for Plus Gas if anyone is looking for it 

Yes Dave, someone got a real bargain for £49.00 :shock:


----------

